# Growling



## LS2Monaro (Mar 26, 2008)

So, I usually do a little power braking and a little powersliding around town and there isn't ever an issue... 
This morning, I was making a right hand turn and kinda got into it a little bit, to make the rear end step out.... maybe a foot or so? Anyhow, It felt like it didn't want to break loose, so I gave it a touch more throttle. Instead of sliding a little though, I look behind me and see smoke (as though it's doing a 1-wheelie-peely),no sliding..... During this whole process of the tire right hand tire layin rubber it made a noticeable growl..... After this event, everything seemed fine. All attempts at burnouts and powersliding was fine. Both wheels spun.....

Anyone encounter this? Was this normal? Oh, and it has aprox. 17,000 miles on it. 06' automatic.


----------

